# Eggs in petri dishes?



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've read numerous postings and am still unsure how to care for eggs laid in petri dishes.

Some mention putting the lid on the dish before storing while other posts say to just cover them lightly to prevent them from drying (and give them ventilation).

Is there a general consensus?

If it matters, I have azureus and cobalt tinc eggs.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I took a large topperware and poured several inches of water into it. I then took a fish tank water heater in it and have the water set for 78 degrees. I built an egg crate false bottom and have all the eggs in petri dishes until they start to break free from the eggs then I put them into little 3 ounce cups. . . I like this method cause you dont need to cover them. The water heater keeps the temps pretty constant and the humidity very high. Just my two cents. Check out these two threads for more info.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you. I'm setting this up now!

Bill


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

One last question, if you don't mind. Would you put any ventilation holes in the sterilite container or not worry about it?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here is what we do with eggs: Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Caring for Poison Dart Frog Eggs

Here is what we do with tadpoles (includes video which shows what we do with eggs too): Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Poison Dart Frog Tadpole Care

There are a million ways to do it. Keep in mind that heat speeds things up a bit while cooler temps slow things down. On the end of both extremes you have death for your eggs/tads.


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, excellent video, Josh!

Bill


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont worry about putting holes in the tadpole tub. They have plenty of air in the tub, its not air tight and it gets opened daily for feedings.


----------

